# beagle indiziert keine Mails aus Evolution

## wuesti

Moin!

Mein beagle durchsucht keine Mails mehr. Die Logdatei .beagle/Log/current-Beagle meldet folgendes:

```
20110129 19:29:22.4465 20880 Beagle DEBUG: Caught ResponseMessageException: Access to the path "/home/kai/.beagle/Indexes/EvolutionMailIndex/Locks/lucene-b1b774111e0838311ef4d2bc71a39f79-write.lock" is denied.

20110129 19:29:22.4466 20880 Beagle DEBUG EX: (Repeated) Unexpected exception from IndexHelper. Giving up sending this request.

20110129 19:29:22.4472 20880 Beagle ERROR: Something terrible happened --- Flush failed
```

Die dazugehörige Datei wird zeitlich unmittelbar beim Auftreten der Meldung erstellt, darf aber nur gelesen werden.

```
ls -l .beagle/Indexes/EvolutionMailIndex/Locks/

insgesamt 8

-r-------- 1 kai kai 6 29. Jan 19:28 lucene-b1b774111e0838311ef4d2bc71a39f79-write.lock

-r-------- 1 kai kai 6 29. Jan 19:28 lucene-c507d2186e303d0050e5912f096452c6-write.lock
```

Kann jemand helfen, die Mailssuche wieder in Gang zu bekommen?

Hier noch die entsprechenden Abschnitte der anderen Log-Dateien:

```
.beagle/Log/current-BeagleExceptions

20110129 19:52:23.6998 23134 Beagle DEBUG EX: Unexpected exception from IndexHelper. Giving up sending this request.

20110129 19:52:23.6998 23134 Beagle DEBUG EX: Beagle.ResponseMessageException: Socket was closed before any data could be read

20110129 19:52:37.4181 23134 Beagle DEBUG EX: Unexpected exception from IndexHelper. Giving up sending this request.

20110129 19:52:37.4181 23134 Beagle DEBUG EX: Beagle.ResponseMessageException: Access to the path "/home/kai/.beagle/Indexes/EvolutionMailIndex/Locks/lucene-b1b774111e0838311ef4d2bc71a39f79-write.lock" is denied.

20110129 19:52:37.4181 23134 Beagle DEBUG EX:   Details: System.UnauthorizedAccessException: Access to the path "/home/kai/.beagle/Indexes/EvolutionMailIndex/Locks/lucene-b1b774111e0838311ef4d2bc71a39f79-write.lock" is denied.

20110129 19:52:37.4181 23134 Beagle DEBUG EX:   at System.IO.File.Delete (System.String path) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

20110129 19:52:37.4181 23134 Beagle DEBUG EX:   at System.IO.Directory.RecursiveDelete (System.String path) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

20110129 19:52:37.4181 23134 Beagle DEBUG EX:   at System.IO.Directory.RecursiveDelete (System.String path) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

20110129 19:52:37.4181 23134 Beagle DEBUG EX:   at System.IO.Directory.Delete (System.String path, Boolean recursive) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

20110129 19:52:37.4181 23134 Beagle DEBUG EX:   at Beagle.Daemon.LuceneCommon.Create () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

20110129 19:52:37.4181 23134 Beagle DEBUG EX:   at Beagle.Daemon.LuceneIndexingDriver..ctor (System.String index_name, Int32 minor_version, Boolean build_usercache) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

20110129 19:52:37.4181 23134 Beagle DEBUG EX:   at Beagle.Daemon.LuceneIndexingDriver..ctor (System.String index_name, Int32 minor_version) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

20110129 19:52:37.4181 23134 Beagle DEBUG EX:   at Beagle.IndexHelper.RemoteIndexerExecutor.Execute (Beagle.RequestMessage raw_request) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

20110129 19:52:37.4181 23134 Beagle DEBUG EX:   at Beagle.Daemon.ConnectionHandler.HandleConnection (System.IO.Stream buffer_stream) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

20110129 19:52:43.9212 23134 Beagle DEBUG EX: (Repeated) Unexpected exception from IndexHelper. Giving up sending this request.

20110129 19:52:44.4981 23134 Beagle DEBUG EX: (Repeated) Unexpected exception from IndexHelper. Giving up sending this request.

20110129 19:52:46.2306 23134 Beagle DEBUG EX: (Repeated) Unexpected exception from IndexHelper. Giving up sending this request.

```

```
cat /home/kai/.beagle/Log/current-IndexHelper     

20110129 19:52:36.8602 23226 IndexH  INFO: Starting Index Helper process (version 0.3.9)

20110129 19:52:36.8721 23226 IndexH  INFO: Running on 2.6.7 (tarball Sat Sep 25 22:20:35 CEST 2010)

20110129 19:52:36.8788 23226 IndexH  INFO: Extended attributes are not supported

20110129 19:52:36.8790 23226 IndexH  INFO: Command Line: /usr/lib64/beagle/IndexHelper.exe --debug

20110129 19:52:36.8832 23226 IndexH DEBUG: Set IO priority class to idle.

20110129 19:52:36.8846 23226 IndexH DEBUG: Process was already niced to 19, not renicing to 12

20110129 19:52:37.0348 23226 IndexH DEBUG: Starting messaging server

20110129 19:52:37.0348 23226 IndexH DEBUG: Starting signal handler thread

20110129 19:52:37.3557 23226 IndexH DEBUG: Checking for dangling locks...

20110129 19:52:37.3565 23226 IndexH  WARN: Found a dangling index lock on /home/kai/.beagle/Indexes/EvolutionMailIndex/Locks/lucene-b1b774111e0838311ef4d2bc71a39f79-write.lock.

20110129 19:52:37.3566 23226 IndexH DEBUG: Checking for dangling locks...

20110129 19:52:37.3568 23226 IndexH  WARN: Found a dangling index lock on /home/kai/.beagle/Indexes/EvolutionMailIndex/Locks/lucene-c507d2186e303d0050e5912f096452c6-write.lock.

20110129 19:52:37.3573 23226 IndexH DEBUG: Verifying index /home/kai/.beagle/Indexes/EvolutionMailIndex/PrimaryIndex

20110129 19:52:37.3845 23226 IndexH DEBUG: Verifying index /home/kai/.beagle/Indexes/EvolutionMailIndex/SecondaryIndex

20110129 19:52:37.3872 23226 IndexH  WARN: Indexes verified in ,03s.  Deleting stale lock files.

20110129 19:52:37.3885 23226 IndexH  WARN: Could not delete lock files.

20110129 19:52:37.3890 23226 IndexH DEBUG: Purging /home/kai/.beagle/Indexes/EvolutionMailIndex

20110129 19:52:37.3925 23226 IndexH  WARN EX: Caught exception trying to execute Beagle.IndexHelper.RemoteIndexerExecutor.  Sending error response

20110129 19:52:37.3925 23226 IndexH  WARN EX: System.UnauthorizedAccessException: Access to the path "/home/kai/.beagle/Indexes/EvolutionMailIndex/Locks/lucene-b1b774111e0838311ef4d2bc71a39f79-write.lock" is denied.

20110129 19:52:37.3925 23226 IndexH  WARN EX:   at System.IO.File.Delete (System.String path) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

20110129 19:52:37.3925 23226 IndexH  WARN EX:   at System.IO.Directory.RecursiveDelete (System.String path) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

20110129 19:52:37.3925 23226 IndexH  WARN EX:   at System.IO.Directory.RecursiveDelete (System.String path) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

20110129 19:52:37.3925 23226 IndexH  WARN EX:   at System.IO.Directory.Delete (System.String path, Boolean recursive) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

20110129 19:52:37.3925 23226 IndexH  WARN EX:   at Beagle.Daemon.LuceneCommon.Create () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

20110129 19:52:37.3925 23226 IndexH  WARN EX:   at Beagle.Daemon.LuceneIndexingDriver..ctor (System.String index_name, Int32 minor_version, Boolean build_usercache) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

20110129 19:52:37.3925 23226 IndexH  WARN EX:   at Beagle.Daemon.LuceneIndexingDriver..ctor (System.String index_name, Int32 minor_version) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

20110129 19:52:37.3925 23226 IndexH  WARN EX:   at Beagle.IndexHelper.RemoteIndexerExecutor.Execute (Beagle.RequestMessage raw_request) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

20110129 19:52:37.3925 23226 IndexH  WARN EX:   at Beagle.Daemon.ConnectionHandler.HandleConnection (System.IO.Stream buffer_stream) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

20110129 19:52:40.0938 23226 IndexH DEBUG: Helper Size: VmRSS=17,9 MB, size=1,16, 3,9%

20110129 19:52:43.9180 23226 IndexH DEBUG: Checking for dangling locks...

20110129 19:52:43.9182 23226 IndexH  WARN: Found a dangling index lock on /home/kai/.beagle/Indexes/EvolutionMailIndex/Locks/lucene-b1b774111e0838311ef4d2bc71a39f79-write.lock.

20110129 19:52:43.9183 23226 IndexH DEBUG: Checking for dangling locks...

20110129 19:52:43.9184 23226 IndexH  WARN: Found a dangling index lock on /home/kai/.beagle/Indexes/EvolutionMailIndex/Locks/lucene-c507d2186e303d0050e5912f096452c6-write.lock.

20110129 19:52:43.9185 23226 IndexH DEBUG: Verifying index /home/kai/.beagle/Indexes/EvolutionMailIndex/PrimaryIndex

20110129 19:52:43.9191 23226 IndexH DEBUG: Verifying index /home/kai/.beagle/Indexes/EvolutionMailIndex/SecondaryIndex

20110129 19:52:43.9195 23226 IndexH  WARN: Indexes verified in ,00s.  Deleting stale lock files.

20110129 19:52:43.9196 23226 IndexH  WARN: Could not delete lock files.

20110129 19:52:43.9197 23226 IndexH DEBUG: Purging /home/kai/.beagle/Indexes/EvolutionMailIndex

20110129 19:52:43.9201 23226 IndexH  WARN EX: (Repeated) Caught exception trying to execute Beagle.IndexHelper.RemoteIndexerExecutor.  Sending error response

20110129 19:52:44.4933 23226 IndexH DEBUG: Checking for dangling locks...

20110129 19:52:44.4936 23226 IndexH  WARN: Found a dangling index lock on /home/kai/.beagle/Indexes/EvolutionMailIndex/Locks/lucene-b1b774111e0838311ef4d2bc71a39f79-write.lock.

20110129 19:52:44.4936 23226 IndexH DEBUG: Checking for dangling locks...

20110129 19:52:44.4938 23226 IndexH  WARN: Found a dangling index lock on /home/kai/.beagle/Indexes/EvolutionMailIndex/Locks/lucene-c507d2186e303d0050e5912f096452c6-write.lock.

20110129 19:52:44.4938 23226 IndexH DEBUG: Verifying index /home/kai/.beagle/Indexes/EvolutionMailIndex/PrimaryIndex

20110129 19:52:44.4960 23226 IndexH DEBUG: Verifying index /home/kai/.beagle/Indexes/EvolutionMailIndex/SecondaryIndex

20110129 19:52:44.4964 23226 IndexH  WARN: Indexes verified in ,00s.  Deleting stale lock files.

20110129 19:52:44.4966 23226 IndexH  WARN: Could not delete lock files.

20110129 19:52:44.4966 23226 IndexH DEBUG: Purging /home/kai/.beagle/Indexes/EvolutionMailIndex

20110129 19:52:44.4971 23226 IndexH  WARN EX: (Repeated) Caught exception trying to execute Beagle.IndexHelper.RemoteIndexerExecutor.  Sending error response

20110129 19:52:46.0966 23226 IndexH DEBUG: Helper Size: VmRSS=18,3 MB, size=1,18, 4,5%

20110129 19:52:46.2274 23226 IndexH DEBUG: Checking for dangling locks...

20110129 19:52:46.2277 23226 IndexH  WARN: Found a dangling index lock on /home/kai/.beagle/Indexes/EvolutionMailIndex/Locks/lucene-b1b774111e0838311ef4d2bc71a39f79-write.lock.

20110129 19:52:46.2277 23226 IndexH DEBUG: Checking for dangling locks...

20110129 19:52:46.2279 23226 IndexH  WARN: Found a dangling index lock on /home/kai/.beagle/Indexes/EvolutionMailIndex/Locks/lucene-c507d2186e303d0050e5912f096452c6-write.lock.

20110129 19:52:46.2279 23226 IndexH DEBUG: Verifying index /home/kai/.beagle/Indexes/EvolutionMailIndex/PrimaryIndex

20110129 19:52:46.2285 23226 IndexH DEBUG: Verifying index /home/kai/.beagle/Indexes/EvolutionMailIndex/SecondaryIndex

20110129 19:52:46.2289 23226 IndexH  WARN: Indexes verified in ,00s.  Deleting stale lock files.

20110129 19:52:46.2291 23226 IndexH  WARN: Could not delete lock files.

20110129 19:52:46.2291 23226 IndexH DEBUG: Purging /home/kai/.beagle/Indexes/EvolutionMailIndex

20110129 19:52:46.2296 23226 IndexH  WARN EX: (Repeated) Caught exception trying to execute Beagle.IndexHelper.RemoteIndexerExecutor.  Sending error response

```

```
cat /home/kai/.beagle/Log/current-IndexHelperExceptions

20110129 19:52:37.3925 23226 IndexH  WARN EX: Caught exception trying to execute Beagle.IndexHelper.RemoteIndexerExecutor.  Sending error response

20110129 19:52:37.3925 23226 IndexH  WARN EX: System.UnauthorizedAccessException: Access to the path "/home/kai/.beagle/Indexes/EvolutionMailIndex/Locks/lucene-b1b774111e0838311ef4d2bc71a39f79-write.lock" is denied.

20110129 19:52:37.3925 23226 IndexH  WARN EX:   at System.IO.File.Delete (System.String path) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

20110129 19:52:37.3925 23226 IndexH  WARN EX:   at System.IO.Directory.RecursiveDelete (System.String path) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

20110129 19:52:37.3925 23226 IndexH  WARN EX:   at System.IO.Directory.RecursiveDelete (System.String path) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

20110129 19:52:37.3925 23226 IndexH  WARN EX:   at System.IO.Directory.Delete (System.String path, Boolean recursive) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

20110129 19:52:37.3925 23226 IndexH  WARN EX:   at Beagle.Daemon.LuceneCommon.Create () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

20110129 19:52:37.3925 23226 IndexH  WARN EX:   at Beagle.Daemon.LuceneIndexingDriver..ctor (System.String index_name, Int32 minor_version, Boolean build_usercache) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

20110129 19:52:37.3925 23226 IndexH  WARN EX:   at Beagle.Daemon.LuceneIndexingDriver..ctor (System.String index_name, Int32 minor_version) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

20110129 19:52:37.3925 23226 IndexH  WARN EX:   at Beagle.IndexHelper.RemoteIndexerExecutor.Execute (Beagle.RequestMessage raw_request) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

20110129 19:52:37.3925 23226 IndexH  WARN EX:   at Beagle.Daemon.ConnectionHandler.HandleConnection (System.IO.Stream buffer_stream) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

20110129 19:52:43.9201 23226 IndexH  WARN EX: (Repeated) Caught exception trying to execute Beagle.IndexHelper.RemoteIndexerExecutor.  Sending error response

```

----------

## avx

Moin,

ich hatte heute auch das/so ein Problem, siehe meine Beschreibung hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-866731-highlight-.html

Mein ~/ ist reiserfs-3.6, nachdem ich den .beagle-Ordner auf eine xfs-Partition gelegt und einen symlink gemacht habe, geht es komischerweise - zumindest für mich.

----------

## wuesti

Nachdem beagle mit mono-2.8 Probleme hatte, bin ich zu tracker gewechselt.

----------

## avx

Klar, auch ne Möglichkeit. Leider find ich für Tracker derzeit kein ordentliches GUI, needle find ich ziemlich arm  :Sad: 

----------

## wuesti

 *avx wrote:*   

> Klar, auch ne Möglichkeit. Leider find ich für Tracker derzeit kein ordentliches GUI, needle find ich ziemlich arm 

 

Deshalb bin ich ja, so lange es ging, bei beagle geblieben.

----------

